# R6 SD UHS-II Problems



## Coffy83 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,

5 weeks ago I got my R6 and I’ve been taking pictures and videos on a regular basis since then using 2 brand new Lexar professional 2000x uhs-II cards I got with the camera.

I had no problems until 2 days ago when the camera started to tell me that my card is too slow for 4k 24p or simply that it can’t record on the card in slot one or two. It tells me to format the card in camera and/or to take the card out and put it back in which I both did numerous times. It then works again for 2min or 30min or not at all until one of the error messages shows up again. Totally random and it can even happen when taking pictures (not the „too slow“ message but the „can’t record on card in slot 1) It happens with both cards whether I have both in the camera or one by one. I everything.

Unfortunately I only have those two uhs-II cards. They both work flawlessly when I put them in my PC, no files were ever corrupted, they are all there.

Could it be the case that both cards suddenly are slower or broke after 5 weeks and not much use or is this a camera problem?

The R6 is on the latest firmware.

Thanks for your help!
Dennis


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 26, 2020)

I have heard to many negative stories about Lexar cards to use them anymore. I always use Sandisc. Not saying that is what it is though. I honestly could not help you on that one


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Dec 26, 2020)

Unfortunately the only way you can figure this out is to try a different brand of card. Very strange to have two cards fail at once like that so hopefully it’s not a camera issue


----------



## Coffy83 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes I only use sandisk usually, I will try it with uhs-I Sandisk Extreme today. Never had Lexar before but these were supposed to be good ones. Got them on sale for 100€ for both. Sandisk equivalent was 120€ for one! Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Coffy83 (Dec 26, 2020)

Ok, tested it with the Sandisk uhs-I card and the camera worked just fine in photo and video. I could even film 4k 60p for some reason without any problem...so don’t need an expensive uhs-II card after all..

After I put the lexar back in, the camera complained again.

Not really sure what to do now. Obviously sent the Lexars back and get Sandisk but uhs-I or II. The price difference is massive,17€ to 100€ on Amazon for 64gb! Maybe I am overlooking something but I found that I could use all the settings with the uhs-1 card even though Canon clearly states to use uhs-II cards. The camera wouldn’t automatically lower the bitrate or go from 10bit to 8bit filming in log just because I use an uhs-1 card, would it? What else could I be missing?


----------



## tron (Dec 26, 2020)

I have a single UHS-II Sandisk 128GB which is really expensive but nothing compared to CFExpress big cards (I have a R5).

Since your R6 works fine with Sandisk Extreme Pro UHS-I why worry?

It is safe and cheap to use one and see how you proceed from there. If you do not shoot often at 12 or 20fps (and need that sequence to last for many seconds) I cannot see a problem.

And you can always get a single super fast Sandisk UHS-II (64 or 128gb) for some special occasions should the need arise.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 26, 2020)

Try using the SD Association's SD Memory Card Formatter.

In 2017, Micron closed Lexar, then sold it to Longsys. I've read at the time, IIRC on this web site, that they bought nothing but the brand name, quality isn't what it used to be, and the talents have started ProGrade.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 26, 2020)

Coffy83 said:


> Ok, tested it with the Sandisk uhs-I card and the camera worked just fine in photo and video. I could even film 4k 60p for some reason without any problem...so don’t need an expensive uhs-II card after all..
> 
> After I put the lexar back in, the camera complained again.
> 
> Not really sure what to do now. Obviously sent the Lexars back and get Sandisk but uhs-I or II. The price difference is massive,17€ to 100€ on Amazon for 64gb! Maybe I am overlooking something but I found that I could use all the settings with the uhs-1 card even though Canon clearly states to use uhs-II cards. The camera wouldn’t automatically lower the bitrate or go from 10bit to 8bit filming in log just because I use an uhs-1 card, would it? What else could I be missing?


Do you often switch back and forth from video to stills? I'm finding the Sandisk and Lexar version I's work fine for stills.

ONE OF THESE DAYS SOON will try video. 

And this one is working great too. But still haven't tried video.


----------



## Coffy83 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes I often switch between video and photo these days. I used to only do video on particular occasions as my mum and dad each have their own business so I did commercials for them on my 6D, then 6D II, then I sold all my EF lenses apart from the 24mm 1.4 II and heavily invested in RF glass and bought the R but otherwise just photos in private life mostly for fun and for my wife’s Instagram channel but since the beginning of this year I am a first time dad and having the little one makes me switch constantly between video and photo.

I really like the R6 but I still also have my R and I gotta be honest, there are certain things I do find better on the R.

I am sending the two Lexar cards back and I will get myself a 64gb Sandisk uhs-II for certain occasions like mentioned here and otherwise use my older Sandisk Extreme Pro cards I also use with the R.


----------

